# Sugarcane Aphid



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The new bane in the Southeast.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/pests-and-diseases/sorghum-pest-sugarcane-aphids-sweep-across-southeast


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sugar cane aphid not only affected my neighbors milo last year but put a toll on Johnsongrass lowering it's hay production.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Sugar cane aphid not only affected my neighbors milo last year but put a toll on Johnsongrass lowering it's hay production.


In this part of the country, the hurt on the Jgrass would go the plus side of the ledger for the aphids...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

There are quite a few JG meadows that are baled every year around me. JG cut and baled before it matures is very good hay.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> There are quite a few JG meadows that are baled every year around me. JG cut and baled before it matures is very good hay.


So is crabgrass.... Very high in protein, but I would not want to grow it. But if that is all a person has to feed his cows it would work.

Regards, Mike


----------

